# BugaSalt Safety Removable Mod



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

For those that have been wanting to remove the safety off of your BugaSalt gun, I played with mine over the weekend and figured it out.
Since the complete gun will not come apart(all the way to the orange barrel) I used a screw driver to prop open.
You will need a phillips screw driver, flat head screw driver(for prying open) and a pair of small needle nose pliers.

Takes 5-7 minutes.

The last pic is of the parts I removed.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Full auto now?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

As fast as you can pump and pull the trigger!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

ATF will be visiting you soon with forms to fill out


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm prob already on their watch list with the amount of salt I have been buying from Sam's.



chumy said:


> ATF will be visiting you soon with forms to fill out


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I am just curious.. 1st I have only had mine for a couple of days and got my 1st kills over the weekend. 

Why did u feel u needed to remove the safety? Did yours auto safe after each shot? Mine is ready to go after each pump..

Also has anyone found a way to sight them in? Using the sights is worthless and have resorted to take my shots within inches instead of feet. I think its messed up..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea Batwing do as the instructions state; pattern the gun on tin foil at various distances to see where it is shooting. Once you know that, you aim accordingly.

TH


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I have heard several people mention that their safety does not engage with every pump.

I now have 2 and have used several of my friends.
Every time you pump to load gun I have to click the safety off before you pull the trigger.
This is why I removed safety.



BATWING said:


> I am just curious.. 1st I have only had mine for a couple of days and got my 1st kills over the weekend.
> 
> Why did u feel u needed to remove the safety? Did yours auto safe after each shot? Mine is ready to go after each pump..
> 
> Also has anyone found a way to sight them in? Using the sights is worthless and have resorted to take my shots within inches instead of feet. I think its messed up..


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Yea Batwing do as the instructions state; pattern the gun on tin foil at various distances to see where it is shooting. Once you know that, you aim accordingly.
> 
> TH


LOL! I knew I should have read the instructions.



LIVIN said:


> I have heard several people mention that their safety does not engage with every pump.
> 
> I now have 2 and have used several of my friends.
> Every time you pump to load gun I have to click the safety off before you pull the trigger.
> This is why I removed safety.


Thats weird. The safety does not engage on mine after each shot and I have not tried to yet. Maybe I will just leave that along since it works.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> ...pattern the gun on tin foil at various distances to see where it is shooting. Once you know that, you aim accordingly.


Or you could patten it on a willing 2cooler. :dance:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

LIVIN said:


> I have heard several people mention that their safety does not engage with every pump.
> 
> I now have 2 and have used several of my friends.
> Every time you pump to load gun I have to click the safety off before you pull the trigger.
> This is why I removed safety.


You just enjoy living dangerously! Rebel!!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Just got mine in about 20 mins ago. Shot the wife in the arm and legs. She shot me in the leg a few times. She also shot one of our office employees. I am impressed! At 8' it gives a little sting. 

Of course there are no flies in my office or shop. I foresee a mini home battle tonight with the wife. I may take her cat out first. 

Has anyone tried to shoot some Tony Chachere's ? I'm thinking it may be a cool way to liven up grilling.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

I just got mine yesterday but have only dusted off a few skeeters as of now. It says you can use any kind of ammo a long as its not to coarse


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Our safety is every pump. 
This thing was worth every penny. 

Wish it had a hair more umph. That way you could kill mud daubers a little easier. 

Cody C


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Orange part comes off. I just did a 80% disassembly to replace some broken parts. It just pulls off, sticky stuff on there..

I also removed my safety... Although, it never really worked, just had to pull the trigger harder...

A

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Just got mine in about 20 mins ago. Shot the wife in the arm and legs. She shot me in the leg a few times. She also shot one of our office employees. I am impressed! At 8' it gives a little sting.
> 
> Of course there are no flies in my office or shop. I foresee a mini home battle tonight with the wife. I may take her cat out first.
> 
> Has anyone tried to shoot some Tony Chachere's ? I'm thinking it may be a cool way to liven up grilling.


I am gonna load mine with "Slap yo momma" and use it at my next tailgate. Great idea!


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

dabear said:


> I just got mine yesterday but have only dusted off a few skeeters as of now. It says you can use any kind of ammo a long as its not to coarse


Use sugar, then use more sugar to kill the ants you attract. It's a perpetual cycle.


----------

